# Wiper Motor Shaft Extention



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I purchased a wiper motor from Monster Guts, but was not aware that I would need to extend the shaft so neglected to purchase the extension kit. I hate to pay that much (with separate S&H) when all I really need is the rod coupler (aka coupling nut). Can anyone tell me what the thread specs are? I believe the shaft is 6mm x 1.00. I can't find a coupling nut with this thread anywhere. A 1/4" x 28 coupling nut fits, but appears a little loose. I also have a 3 day week end and don't want to have to wait. Is there any other way to extend the shaft about an inch? I'm using the motor for an Axworthy GHost set up.

Thanks,


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

You might try Ace Hardware. That's where I got mine.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

halstaff said:


> You might try Ace Hardware. That's where I got mine.


Tried Ace, Lowes, HD, OSH, no luck


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

This may or may not help:
"We offer this kit to extend the shaft on our windshield wiper motor to make mounting parts to it easier. Supplied is a 1.5" threaded stud, rod coupler, two split lock washers, a hex nut and a jam nut."


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't know if I can be much help or not. But M6x1.00 thread would be equivalent to .236" x 25.4 whereas you say .250 x 28 is a bit loose - so the 6x1.00 would tighten it up a bit.

Don't know how you're set up, but around here, I'd take it to ACE, hit the hardware department and try to find something which fits.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

corey872 said:


> Don't know how you're set up, but around here, I'd take it to ACE, hit the hardware department and try to find something which fits.


Thanks for the responses, but I've tried three different ACE stores without any luck.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If the 1/4" X 28 coupling nut mostly fits, would perhaps using a little Teflon tape tighten things up enough for it to work?

Other than that, you could try asking Mrs Doom to find something suitable for you. She's the best finder on the forum:jol:


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess if you don't think you'd need to remove the nut for anything, you could mix up a bit of JB weld and screw the 1/4x28 on with that. At least then you'd convert the shaft over to a more convenient thread size.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Finally found one at my 4th Ace Hardware (9th place overall) Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, and Roxy, you made Mrs. Doom's day!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL - that would be my luck, too. Then figure up the driving, time and gas - suddenly shipping starts to look pretty cheap.


----------



## spookyman (Sep 14, 2011)

there;s always fastenall.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Fastenal said they could order one, but it came to over $8 with shipping.


----------

